# Century ride on old Fuji



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Yesterday I finished the Utah Tour deCure 100 mile ride on my old college vintage Fuji. I bought this bike new in 1973, and just started to ride it again on a regular basis.

I replaced the drive train with Campagnolo components. I really enjoy the ride of this older steel frame with a more relaxed frame geometry.

The old bike performed well. I felt I did OK too, averaged 17 mph over the ride which included some sections with strong head wind.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is one stunning bike....wow....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what's the red thing going from dt to front wheel?


----------



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

I use a small bungy cord to keep the front wheel straight when I hang the bike on my car carrier. I forgot to take it off for the picture.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

that's a very cool ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Yup, nice old school. Check out the relaxed fork rake. Smooth!

But what's with the Campy Chorus 8 crankset with a Nuovo Record derailleur setup? Gotta find an old Nuovo Record crank to make it work for the era. Just MHO.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pictures of your Fuji Finest. I remember back in 1974 riding my Schwinn Continental 20 miles to the nearest good bike shop and admiring the Fuji Finest. I was astonished at the weight compared to my Schwinn. I couldn't believe a bike could weigh 22 lbs. I dreamed of buying a Fuji S10-S. Owning a Fuji Finest was beyond my imagination.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

that bike is ridiculous. I love the lugs and cable rivets.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I haven't seen one of those in a looooong time. There was also a Fuji 'America' from the mid 70's.....that was a nice bike, too.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*Nice*

A nuovo/Super Record crankset would be icing on the cake.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

Gorgeous bike. Congrats.

Any problems with the gear ratios on a century?

KS


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*love the bike*

Just a small suggestion though: White bar tape.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I use a 13-28 6 speed freewheel with the 39 & 53 tooth campagnolo crankset. I find this combination gives me a good range for the hills around here. 

I will look into a white bar tape. I am using a Bontrager gel tap which is very comfortable.

My Brooks saddle is now broken in just right.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That is just way cool. Even if it had been stored all this time, it is in exceptional condition.

And yes on the white bar tape.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

awsome bike


----------

